# Black and Tan Czech Line?



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I was curious if dogs like this resulted from the mixing of lines or if they're pure lines of a certain type. Here's an example: SG Uncas vom Poppitz


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

I thought vom poppitz kennel was a DDR(or mostly) kennel, not czech . Miky z Tresnaku is a nice black and tan czech dog owned by Weberhaus.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

You can get some black and tans with saddle in the working lines - all sub-sets of working lines. Though the dogs are rarely bred FOR a certain colour, that is just the colour and saddle blanket this dog ended up with. Very handsome dog at that.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

It probably is I just saw this dog as being a sire to a czech line kennel, thanks for the input though! I like the Weberhaus dog a lot.


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> You can get some black and tans with saddle in the working lines - all sub-sets of working lines. Though the dogs are rarely bred FOR a certain colour, that is just the colour and saddle blanket this dog ended up with. Very handsome dog at that.


Thanks this is exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My boy is a grandson to a Vom Poppitz dog. I was always under the impression they are DDR. Don't know every dog in that dogs pedigree though. 

Black and Tan can happen anywhere. He is very handsome. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

gsdsar said:


> My boy is a grandson to a Vom Poppitz dog. I was always under the impression they are DDR. Don't know every dog in that dogs pedigree though.
> 
> Black and Tan can happen anywhere. He is very handsome.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I probably got mixed up and thought it was czech, they look a lot alike if you don't pay attention.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

It's really not possible to tell a dogs lineage based on a photo. Not anymore. Except in very broad generalities, I.e working/European show/American show. 

Unless you are a total geek and study and watch and research, a lot!!!! Not that there's anything wrong with that!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol, I'm pretty sure I'd know if I was that much of a geek... I would right?
Another beautiful Black and Tan working line: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...-3Aeue_Nov6tlxybLye_abQ&bvm=bv.52109249,d.aWM


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Black and tan Czech line

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs_LYg_5n8k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

oh boy. becareful what you say. there are some people here
that took knowing lines to a different level. lol.



gsdsar said:


> It's really not possible to tell a dogs lineage based on a photo. Not anymore. Except in very broad generalities, I.e working/European show/American show.
> 
> >>>>> Unless you are a total geek and study and watch and research, a lot!!!! Not that there's anything wrong with that!!!!<<<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> oh boy. becareful what you say. there are some people here
> that took knowing lines to a different level. lol.


I would list a few, but as you said... Be careful. Lol


----------

